# How to setup RealTemp, a newbie



## bawldiggle (Nov 3, 2013)

My first post.  My knowledge is ziltch !!  So my apologies to all the clever dicks who look at this thread 

Since finding "RealTemp" I think my installed "CoreTemp" is under engineered. 
I like the idea of "portable" RealTemp ... and this forum is very, very active. An encouraging sign.

Have uninstalled "CoreTemp" and downloaded  "RealTemp_370.zip"
Extracted the ZIP file.  A lot of stuff in there ... some that is beyond me. 

*Is there a sticky or tutorial to guide newbies like me. ?*

I do not have a clue what a max/alert temp setting should be.
Have looked for a "how-to-setup-and-use-RealTemp" but cannot find anything

Have recently had BSODs maybe caused by overheating or an old nVidia driver (a few white knuckle days until I found the courage to upgrade the driver).

*1. Should RealTemp be run at startup?
2.  Which EXE file would I run at startup?
3. What is differrence between "RealTemp.exe" and "RealTempGT.exe"
4. Where/how is RealTemp visible during monitoring?  SystTray or a mini window on desktop ?
5. How should I setup RealTemp ?*


I am not a gamer, just want to look after my gear.
I have 5 other rigs I use for AutoCad
the Toshiba is 14 months old and probably due for a clean.
Toshiba dont make fan cleaning simple. (Unlike my Acer laptop)

Thank you 

++++++++++
EDIT: just found http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3005910&postcount=1110
-  does this mean the download 3.70 is not compatible on my step-through scooter -- Toshiba Satellite C665  ?
++++++++++

*SPECS:*
_Toshiba Satellite C665 laptop
Windows 7 Home Premium (32-bit), sp1 (Build 7601) -- factory OEM
CPU:=  Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2410M CPU @ 2.30GHz
	Cores: 2
	ID: BFEBFBFF000206A7
	Description: x64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Motherboard:=  TOSHIBA Portable PC
Graphics:=  NVIDIA GeForce 315M *
Cooling:= default fan_


----------



## bawldiggle (May 24, 2014)

BUMP
7 months and not a whisper BUT 1,500+ lookers
Is anybody home ?

On 21-May-2014 I received a notification email ... but no results here.


----------



## bawldiggle (May 24, 2014)

Notification advises "Goalone" was the contributing member.
But after logging in "Goalone" link ... returns an error ... NOTE! ...  I am logged in.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 24, 2014)

1. Should RealTemp be run at startup?

I just start it manually

 2. Which EXE file would I run at startup?

RealTemp.exe for a quad core or less CPUs. RealTempGT.exe for 6 core and more CPUs

 3. What is differrence between "RealTemp.exe" and "RealTempGT.exe"

RealTemp is for quad core, dual core and single CPUs. RealTempGT is for CPUs with 6 or more cores

 4. Where/how is RealTemp visible during monitoring? SystTray or a mini window on desktop ?

If you minimize RealTemp when it's started, it will be shown in the system tray

 5. How should I setup RealTemp ?

I just extract it and run it from there. I've never messed with any of the settings or offsets.


----------



## bawldiggle (May 25, 2014)

Thank you BarbaricSoul for your response, 

CPU temp is something I have wanted to monitor.
Your suggestions are ... spot on.
I will give it a try later on to-day.

Thanks again, much appreciated


----------

